

When does shaming racist kids turn into online bullying? - hornokplease
http://gigaom.com/2012/11/09/when-does-shaming-racist-kids-turn-into-online-bullying/

======
PommeDeTerre
Immediately, I would say. Regardless of why it's being done or who is being
targeted, isolating and ridiculing an individual is a form of bullying.

Whether they realize it or not, those who are the most vocal against bullying
or intolerance often end up being among those people directly engaging in such
things.

One inherently can't speak out against a particular bully without partaking in
bullying himself or herself. Likewise, one can't truly promote tolerance if he
or she does not tolerate those who engage in intolerance.

